# Kenco - one of my sponsor dogs



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Theres an organisation in the UK called Dogs Trust that rehome dogs and also provides a permanent home for dogs that are healthy but - for one reason or another - are difficult to find new homes for. Dogs that have to remain in the shelter permanently are funded by sponsorship.

I have two sponsor dogs. One of them was Kenco. Kenco was a lovely little Jack Russell terrier type dog (I love Jack Russells). I think he had a few behavioral problems which made him difficult to rehome. I've sponsored him since October last year.

I got a letter though the post today saying that Kenco had been been in a fight with one of the other dogs at the shelter and that his resulting injuries were so bad that he had to be put to sleep.

I feel very sad. I never got to meet him, but i got frequent letters telling me how he was doing and photos. Even got a Christmas card and Valentines day card with his little face on and a message written by 'him'. 

My sponsorship has been transfered to another little Jack Russell at the shelter called Peter Pan. They asked if I minded and of course I don't. Peter Pan is obviously in as much need of support as Kenco was. 

So, now my sponsor dogs are Peter Pan and an absolutely stunning lurcher called Leo. 

But, I feel very sad for Kenco. Apparently he was quite the favourite in the shelter and used to greet all the visitors as they came in. 

Photos of Kenco.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That's a very lovely thing you do (and continue to do) to help those dogs. Its heartwarming to know people like you exist.

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss. Its obvious how touched you were by having these dogs in your life whether you knew them personally or not.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kenco was a little cutie pie! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread.  Kenco looks like a lovable, playful pup. Peace.


----------

